# New light-weight full aluminum Le Champion LTD models



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, new here and looking into a new Motobecane.

Below is a post from Mike at BD.com on 01-30-2008:

_“We are working on a new similar deal on Record, DuraAce, and Red equipped bikes. Pricing will be as our pricing always is: way below market.

I am hoping by the end of this year our light-weight full aluminum Le Champion LTD models will be available. These will include full groups on the top of the range for Shimano, Campy, Sram. They will be 16 lb bikes with WCS cockpit and either WCS wheels or Vuelta Team SL wheels. Pricing will be the same relative level that made the bike you are inquiring about sell out almost instantly.”_

The above post came about because someone was inquiring about the 2008 Motobecan Le Champion SL Team Campagnolo Record Carbon bike they where selling until it sold out.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_campy08.htm

I’d love to see a Le Champion SL Team *SRAM Red* bike with a *PLUTONIUM BRUSHED SILVER frame*. :thumbsup: 

I’m about to jump on the Le Champion SRAM Force they are currently selling but I really want a silver one.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_force08.htm

Has anyone heard if BD.com is coming out with any new Le Champion LTD models in the coming months? Maybe Mike will see this and add some info.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

don't you have the inside track already?? /boggle


----------



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

When are the new Le Champion models coming out?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

listen, I dont think they have ever had a silver SRAM LSL... Plus from someone who has owned a silver LSL... go with the black you will be glad you did!!


----------

